# Suggestions for a Maui rental



## w.bob (Jan 7, 2008)

Looking for suggestions for a condo or timeshare that is big enough for 7 adults. Preferably a 3 br, 2 Ba but a 2br would be considered as long as it will sleep 7. 

I started a list of places but now I would like to hear from others who might have a suggestion or two. Ideal location would be on the water on any part of Maui but not a deal breaker. Thanks


----------



## SherryS (Jan 7, 2008)

I know that Maui Lea at Maui Hill has 3BR units.  We will be in a 2BR for 2 weeks beginning Feb. 28, and could give better info after our visit.  Maui Hill is across the road from Kamaole Beach.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 7, 2008)

We own a 3-bedroom (which sleeps up to 8) at Maui Hill if you want any information.  You can go to their website for a floorplan.

http://www.mauilea.com/units/3bedroom.aspx


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 7, 2008)

I'd recommend browsing through VRBO.com (Vacation Rentals By Owner).  I've rented via this site with no problems. I'd recommend the villa I stayed in, but it's only a 2 bdrm/2 bath unit.    

http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/hawaii/maui


----------



## JoeMid (Jan 7, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> I'd recommend browsing through VRBO.com (Vacation Rentals By Owner).  I've rented via this site with no problems. I'd recommend the villa I stayed in, but it's only a 2 bdrm/2 bath unit.    http://www.vrbo.com/vacation-rentals/usa/hawaii/maui


The fact that you rented with no problems via that site is really immaterial.  Each ad is a direct link/email to an individual owner and while I've never had a bad experience there, I know for a fact it's not because VRBO had anything to do with it.  They don't vet the listings.


----------



## w.bob (Jan 7, 2008)

SherryS & Luanne - I did look at the Maui Hill but I believe it was through Resortquest. I will give it another look. Thanks for the suggestion.

LisaRex - I have looked at VRBO.com. Actually I have a number of places from that site that I am thinking about. A couple of them are 2 br but they state that they will sleep 7.  I would be interested in hearing about the Villa you stayed at. I found that some rents in the same building or complex will sleep more depending on how the owner has furnished the unit. I can research the complex your Villa is in and get more info.  Thanks

JoeMid - Are there any safeguards in place to protect a renter or do you have any suggestions on what to ask or how to go about a rental. I would appreciate any info you can provide to help me with a smooth transaction. Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Jan 7, 2008)

What dates are you looking for?


----------



## glenn1000 (Jan 7, 2008)

You might consider renting a 2-bedroom plus a studio. You'd have more space and wouldn't be limited to resorts with 3-bedroom units. Then you could stay wherever you want and might be able (depending on the resort) to link the reservations so that you are close to each other. We've done that at Maui Westin, using our 2-bedroom and renting an extra unit.


----------



## teepeeca (Jan 7, 2008)

Might want to contact One Napili Way.  I think they have any rentals. Think all of their units are 3-br.

Website is --- www.onenapiliway.com 

Tony


----------



## Gramma5 (Jan 7, 2008)

*We like Kannapalli Beach...*

Several  years ago we rented at the Kannapalli Alli on Kannapalli Beach and LOVED it! We shared a 2 BR with friends and it was huge, altho,I don't think it would sleep 7. They have various room sizes, tho. They are expensive but I don't think you can beat the location or the condos. It is not a timeshare just a rental.
Sherry


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 8, 2008)

JoeMid said:


> The fact that you rented with no problems via that site is really immaterial.  Each ad is a direct link/email to an individual owner and while I've never had a bad experience there, I know for a fact it's not because VRBO had anything to do with it.  They don't vet the listings.



That's true. However, given the steep price to advertise ($179), I feel more comfortable renting from there than say, craigslist or ebay.  I also called the local management firm to verify he was who he said he was. 

If you're really unsure, you could also verify the owner's name via the property tax records.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 8, 2008)

w.bob said:


> LisaRex - I have looked at VRBO.com. Actually I have a number of places from that site that I am thinking about. A couple of them are 2 br but they state that they will sleep 7.  I would be interested in hearing about the Villa you stayed at. I found that some rents in the same building or complex will sleep more depending on how the owner has furnished the unit. I can research the complex your Villa is in and get more info.  Thanks



I stayed at Kaanapali Shores.  Unfortunately, it only sleeps 6. 

http://www.vrbo.com/53979

There are plenty of rentals at the Westin Kaanapai Ocean Resort Villas (where I own), but the price is steep.  However, a 2 bdrm/2 bath should easily sleep 7 as they have 2 pull-out couches (one in the studio side and one in the living area). 

I'm not sure what your budget is, but there are also many nice places at Kaanapali Alii.  Not as nice, but on a great beach, are The Whaler or the Kaanapali Beach Club.


----------



## w.bob (Jan 8, 2008)

LisaRex - Thanks for the info. I actually looked at Kaanapali Shores but I did not see any units that would accommodate the 7 of us. I also priced the Westin Kaanapai Ocean Resort Villas but the units were not within my price range.

teepeeca - I remember looking at one napali way but for some reason I did not keep it on file. I will go back and check it again.

Luanne - we will be staying on Oahu for a few days then going to the Point @Poipu for a week. From there we will be on Maui for 5 nights the second week of Sept.


I received an email about the Maui Sunset which has a 3 bedroom/3 bath/ocean front unit that sleeps 8 for approx. $325.00 per nt. including taxes.  Can anyone comment on the Maui Sunset beyond the reviews on TUG. Their website only mentions 2 br units but I believe Resortquest also rents units there.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 8, 2008)

w.bob said:


> I received an email about the Maui Sunset which has a 3 bedroom/3 bath/ocean front unit that sleeps 8 for approx. $325.00 per nt. including taxes.  Can anyone comment on the Maui Sunset beyond the reviews on TUG. Their website only mentions 2 br units but I believe Resortquest also rents units there.



We've stayed there, but it was quite a long time ago.  It was "okay".  As I recall the units were nothing spectacular.  It is oceanfront, but we never used the beach there.  I believe Emmy (icconnections) owns there and really likes it.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 8, 2008)

w.bob said:


> I received an email about the Maui Sunset which has a 3 bedroom/3 bath/ocean front unit that sleeps 8 for approx. $325.00 per nt. including taxes.  Can anyone comment on the Maui Sunset beyond the reviews on TUG. Their website only mentions 2 br units but I believe Resortquest also rents units there.



Maui Sunset is in Kihei.  My husband and I played tennis on their courts (see photo below) and it was very windy in the afternoon.  So much that we looked like Abbott & Costello out on the courts.  The resort was okay; it seemed low key and family oriented.  

Kihei overall is much more affordable than other locations, but it's one of my last choicest in terms of where I'd stay.  It feels like Myrtle Beach to me and a lot of hotels are across the street from South Kihei Road.  So do your homework to make sure that you're on the beach.  I'm sure there are gems out there.  Not sure if you've checked out Maui Revealed's website, but they are now offering aerial photos and reviews of a lot of places without a password.  Here's Maui Sunset. 

http://www.wizardpub.com/maui/mrmauisunset.html

If I were planning the trip, I'd choose Napili over Kihei.  Napili is much more remote, but the views are much nicer, IMO.  Kihei, on the other hand, is more centrally located if you plan to do a lot of activities such as the Road to Hana or the Bike Ride down Haleakala.  

Here's one that Maui Revealed folks recommend:

http://www.wizardpub.com/maui/mrnapilikai.html


----------



## thepars (Jan 14, 2008)

But reading all the reviews from other renters helps.


----------



## w.bob (Jan 16, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> Maui Sunset is in Kihei.  My husband and I played tennis on their courts (see photo below) and it was very windy in the afternoon.  So much that we looked like Abbott & Costello out on the courts.  The resort was okay; it seemed low key and family oriented.
> 
> Kihei overall is much more affordable than other locations, but it's one of my last choicest in terms of where I'd stay.  It feels like Myrtle Beach to me and a lot of hotels are across the street from South Kihei Road.  So do your homework to make sure that you're on the beach.  I'm sure there are gems out there.  Not sure if you've checked out Maui Revealed's website, but they are now offering aerial photos and reviews of a lot of places without a password.  Here's Maui Sunset.
> 
> ...



LisaRex, I looked into the Napili Kai and recieved the following reply "We currently have   an oceanview 2bedroom at $625 nightly + tax available for your requested dates." 

Unfortunately it is out of our price range but I appreciate the info. 

I am currently researching other condos in the Napili area. One is One Napili Way (3br $360.00/nt) and Napili Gardens 3br $275.00/nt) both are near the beach but as I understand it they are not direct beach access. Napili Gardens is across the street about 200 yards from the bay and One Napili Way is on the same side of the road as the bay.  

 Any input on these or any others would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## JustPlainBill (Jan 24, 2008)

2BR at Hale Kamaole. Kihei.


----------



## w.bob (Jan 24, 2008)

JustPlainBill said:


> 2BR at Hale Kamaole. Kihei.




Thanks Bill, 
I went to a few sites for the Hale Kamaole. Kihei and found it to be a good price but every rental I looked at only accommodated up to 6 people.  (example below)

There are 7 adults in are family ages 23 up to 54 (2 married couples and 3 singles)  so I would probably need a 3 br. Although I have found some 2 br that say they will accommodate 7 people. I don't want anyone to feel uncomfortable with the sleeping arrangements so we will probably spend the extra money for the extra bedroom. I am compiling a list of places that will sleep 7 and then I will start checking reviews and compare prices along with the locations and availability. Once thats done I will contact the owner or rental agency to book. I am sure that once I get a list together I will depend on fellow tuggers for information on the individual places.

Hale Kamaole
Value Season 2008
April 16, 2008 - December 20, 2008
Unit Size 	     Max. Occ. 	              4-6 nights

1 Bdrm 	                4 	                   $160.00 		
2 Bdrm          	6 	                   $185.00


----------

